# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Teoria e Inteligjencave te Shumta (Theory of Multiple Intelligences)

## Cupke_pe_Korce

"Teoria e Inteligjencave te Shumta" eshte formuluar nga Howard Gardner, profesor i edukimit dhe psikologjise ne Universitetin e Harvardit. Ne 1983 Gardner botoi librin "Frames of Mind", ne te cilin ve ne dukje qendrimin e pergjithshem ndaj inteligjences qe perqendrohet ne testin e IQ (intelligence quotient) formuluar nga Alfred Binet.  Ky i fundit besonte se inteligjenca mund te matet, dhe se testet e IQ  rezultojne ne pike numerike qe jane tregues te besueshem te inteligjences se qendrueshme.  Gardner ofron mjaft kundershtime ndaj kesaj pikepamje [vecanerisht ne botimin e tij te fundit--Intelligence Reframed: Multiple Intelligences for the 21-st Century" 1999] Nje prej tyre eshte qe, testet e IQ jane tregues i arritjeve ne shkolla dhe kolegje, por jo domosdoshmerisht tregues te arritjeve ne jete.  Psh. studente me pike mesatare shkelqejne ne biznes, politike dhe fusha te tjera te jetes, ndersa studente qe i afrohen maksimumit zene vend midis karierave mesatare.

Gjithashtu, Gardner ishte i interesuar me gjetjen e rajoneve te trurit qe kontrollojne veprimtarite specifike te mendjes (rajone te caktuara jane specializuar per funksione te caktuara si gjuha, muzika, aftesite matematikore etj) Ai vuri re se demtime te ketyre rajoneve rezultonin ne renien e funksionit per te cilin ato ishin specializuar.  Kjo do ta udhehiqte Gardner ne propozimin e nje varieteti inteligjencash dhe jo nje te vetme.  Studimet e metejshme do ta conin Gardner te propozonte shtate inteligjenca te vecanta:

*Inteligjenca e Linguistikes*--perfshin gjuhen dhe ka te beje jo vetem me mesimin e gjuhes por perdorimin e mire te saj (si psh poetet dhe shkrimtaret)

*Inteligjenca  Logjiko-matematike*--i referohet arsyetimit logjik; aftesise per te zgjidhur probleme matematikore.  

SATs mbeshteten teresisht ne matjen e ketyre intelgjencave verbale-matematikore.  

*Inteligjenca Spaciale (e hapesires)*--i referohet aftesise per te perceptuar dhe imagjinuar relacionet hapesinore.  Psh. arkitektet dhe skulptoret jane mjaft te talentuar per sa i perket imagjinates ne hapesire.

*Inteligjenca e  Kinestetikes Trupore*--shfaqet ne atletet kercimtaret etj. te cilet jane te afte te ekzekutojne modele gati te pabesueshme me trupin e tyre.

*Inteligjenca Muzikore*--eshte e vecante pasi perfshin vetem ata njerez qe lindin me nje aftesi superiore per sa i perket muzikalitetit.

*Inteligjenca Intra-personale*--i referohet aftesise se njeriut per te njohur vetveten, si psh. njohja e aneve te forta apo te dobeta te karakterit, vetedija per te mos ekzagjeruar rendesine e tij etj.

*Inteligjenca Inter-personale*--i referohet menyres se si ne komunikojme me njerzit (ne menyre per ti afruar).  Psh, njerez me inteligjence te larte inter-personale shkelqejne si shites, mesues, politikane apo klerike.  Pra, keta jane njerez te ndjeshem karshi nevojave dhe shqetesimeve te te tjereve.  

Gardner i shikon keto inteligjenca te funksionojne se bashku tek individi.  Sipas tij, kur njera dominon, individi duket si "jo-normal" ashtu si nje njeri qe shumezon numra te medhenj ne mendje, por qe nuk mund ti lidhe dot me qenien njerezore.  Pra, sipas Gardner, per tu zhvilluar  ne nje person te kompletuar, individi duhet te ushqeje te gjitha inteligjencat e siperpermendura.

ps.  Nuk e kam idene sesi mund te jene perkthyer terma te vecanta ne shqip.  Nese ndonjeri ka ndonje verejtje apo korrigjim, eshte i mirepritur!

----------


## diikush

'Pune te mire' (te perkthyer thjesht) C pe Korce.
Gjithashtu do te shtoja qe teoria qe ti permende merret goxha ne konsiderate, por ka dhe teorira te tjera; njeri bile--nuk me kujtohet emri-- arriin te dalloje rreth 50 lloje inteligjencash te ndryshme. 

Gjithsesi mendoj se ja vlen te permendet qe per arsye testimi-IQ- shumica perdorin teste pak a shume standarte qe ne teresi mat inteligjencen matematikore/llogjike dhe ate literaturore/verbale, packa se keto dy kategori kane dhe nen-kategori te tjera brenda tyre.

----------


## *Ema*

Shume studiues kane arritur te dallojne nje numer te madh inteligjencash. 

IQ  test per mendimin tim eshte fare pa kuptim. Mbase ka te beje me ate qe une nuk arrij kurre te mar te njejtat pike sa here e jap. Normalisht thone se duhet te levizi reth 20-30 pike max, mua me leviz edhe me 100 ka raste. Nejse...

Pastaj shume nga test e tjera te standartizuara jane shume te padrejta ne drejtim te inteligjencave te ndryshme. Ka njerez qe thjesht nuk jane te mire per test, dhe ti standartizosh gjerat teresisht gabim. Per vete i kam urryer SATI&II, MCAT dhe GRE. blah

----------


## Laguna

Ne radhe te pare psikologjia nuk eshte shkence e sakte dhe shekulli qe kaloi na ka lene nje trashegim te turpshem ne kete drejtim.
Me dhjetra sharlatane, pollen lloj lloj teorisht, te cilat mesohen ne shume universitete te botes fatkeqesisht.
Komuniteti shkencor tipat si gardner apo binet i konsideron "argetues te masave"!
Per me shume sqarime ju rekomandoj te lexoni parodine Alan Sokal (profesor fizike ne New York) botuar ne revisten e "respektuar"-Social Text- me titull:
-Duke transgresuar kufijte: drejt nje hermeneutike transformative te gravitacionit kuantik!!!!!!!!!!

Me kete artikull ne 96 eshte habitur i gjithe kremi intelektual amerikan.
Perfundimin gjejeni vet.

----------


## *Ema*

Komuniteti shkencor sot ka krijuar nje lloj muri te larte reth tij bazuar ne ide shekullore... Harvard, Yale dhe Princeton mundohen te ruajne teori qe nuk jane askap te verteta. 

Psikollogjia nuk eshte shkence ekzakte por deri diku eshte ne gjendie te dali me shpjegime te sakta dhe te pranueshme per probleme shkenca te tjera as nuk dua ti prekin me dore.  Pastaj, as matematika une eshte as ekzakte sa thuet.

----------


## EXODUS

Urime per temen korcare!

Tek disa artikuj dhe teori qe kam lexuar mbi morine e shumellojshme te inteligjencave, kam arritur te nxjerr ne pah se 
edhe pse jemi te karakterizuar, ne keto menyra prej psikologeve te ndryshem, nuk do te thote se ne duhet ti besojme besnikerisht rrjedhimeve te tyre.

Kjo ndodh pasi, qe te gjithe e mbrojne me fanatizem idene e tyre mbi fakte qe kane te bejne kryesisht me inteligjencen humane ne teresi dhe ne fund te cdo kapitulli kam vene re se vendi i lihet debatit dhe kritikave, duke na lene ne te nenkuptpojme se autori ka kryer nje experiment te mirefillte per nxjerrjen e fakteve te synuara.

Duke ndodhur keshtu, gjykimi jone per dukuri te tilla fatkeqesisht e humbet cilesine e llogaritjes korekte te fenomeneve me te kohes, qe ka te beje me inteligjencat e shumellojshme.

Megjithate, me vjen mire te mendoj se perfundimet e ofruara nga Cupka pe Korce, ngjallin kuriozitet te ri mbi fenomenin e shumeperfolur "Familja e inteligjencave".

----------


## PrideNPrejudice

S'kane pune tjeter "shkencetaret" e thone c'te shpikim tjeter. Per mendimin tim, keto inteligjencat jane vec Budallalleqe me Oke. S'u besoj shume sepse keto teste jane shume biased. Plus qe psikologjia s'eshte dege egzakte...dmth, eshte si puna e asaj gjelles qe mund t'i futesh cdo lloj ingredienti  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Hyllien

> _Postuar më parë nga Ema**_ 
> *Komuniteti shkencor sot ka krijuar nje lloj muri te larte reth tij bazuar ne ide shekullore... Harvard, Yale dhe Princeton mundohen te ruajne teori qe nuk jane askap te verteta. 
> 
> Psikollogjia nuk eshte shkence ekzakte por deri diku eshte ne gjendie te dali me shpjegime te sakta dhe te pranueshme per probleme shkenca te tjera as nuk dua ti prekin me dore.  Pastaj, as matematika une eshte as ekzakte sa thuet.*


Matematika nuk esht ekzakte? Nuk esht e verte nje gje e tille. O ka dicka ekzakte dhe te palevizshme ne kete bote eshte matematika. Nuk hidhen teori madhore poshte por gjithmone punohet drejt thjeshtimit dhe zbukurimit te teorive qe jane dhe gjithashtu per perpunime te tjera. 

Fizika mund te thuash qe nuk esht dhe aq ekzakte pasi me boten Quantum kemi levizur tashme nga pamja deterministe e shkences dhe natyres ne nje model probabilistik. 

Sa per Psikologjine e postova dhe diku tjeter ketu .
Ka filluar tashme nje drejtim i ri ne kete shkence. Po synohet nje kombinim i matematikes me biologjine dhe me psikologjine. Kjo shkence e re qe do ka titullin paraprak Sistem Biology do synoj ta coj psikologjine ne nivele shume me te larta me ndihmen e rigorozitetit te matematikes dhe me ato njohuri solide qe ka ne biologji. Njeriu esht qenie shume me komplekse dhe vetem psikologjia nuk mund te japi pergjigjen. Esht e pamundur. 
Shkencat e tjera nuk duan ti prekin me dore pasi nuk eshte detyra e atyre shkencave ti prekin me dore. Psh edhe nje nga gjerat qe kane me frike njerezit qe po propozojn kete fuzion te ketyre tre shkencave esht pikerisht ideja qe ai matematicine as nuk do ja vari fare psikologjise apo biologjise. Suksesi kerkon qe ai qe di matematik ne nivele te larta teorike te dije dhe biologji mjaft mire dhe psikologji mjaft mire. Qe kjo te ndodhi esht pak e veshtire pasi fushat dhe njohuria ne to esht jashtezakonisht e madhe.

----------


## Hyllien

ky eshte dhe nje website qe ka vetem nje pjese te artikullit. 
Nuk munda te gjej version tjeter me te gjate pasi i vetmi origjinal ose duhet te kesh Science Magazine ose dueht te jesh i abonuar online. 

Revista Eshte Science Magazine volumi 302.... www.sciencemag.org Data 5 Dhjetor 

http://notes.utk.edu/bio/greenberg.n...3?OpenDocument

----------


## Emigranti

Thjesht *FORREST GUMP!*

----------


## Larsus

> _Postuar më parë nga Cupke_pe_Korce_ 
> *"Teoria e Inteligjencave te Shumta" eshte formuluar nga Howard Gardner, ......."Frames of Mind",*


ky eshte nje nga librat e domosdoshem per te hapur horizintet ne kete fushe, i thjeshte, i qarte dhe me nje llogjike vrasese, te bind per teorite e tij me te cilat jam mese dakort. Ne fund te fundit ekuilibri dhe balanca ndaj jane shpikur si koncepte  :buzeqeshje: 

Ps. Cupke, individualit ne shqip i thone individ  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## korçar

> [i]] Nje prej tyre eshte qe, testet e IQ jane tregues i arritjeve ne shkolla dhe kolegje, por jo domosdoshmerisht tregues te arritjeve ne jete. [/B]


Kjo pika me lart eshte me e rendesishmja per te diskutuar per mendimin tim.
Po ja nis nga niset...
"Inteligjence e shumefishte, shumeperberese."

Ne radhe te pare mua me duket se ky destrukturim i inteligjences pergjithesuese eshte nje tentative e psikollogjise moderne, dhe te shkencave njerezore ne pergjithesi, per te bere qe budallain ta quajne te zgjuar. Po nga eshte i zgjuar budallai? Nga ana e inteligjences se molepsur, inteligjenca e budallallekut... Fragmentim i inteligjences pergjithesuese ne segmente te ndryshme?... Pse jo! Edhe njehere kjo ka te beje me mundin e shkencave njerezore per te zberthyer gjithçka dhe per te racionalizuar çdo perberes, sado i vogel qofte. Qe prej epokes se Freudit i cili shpalli se i çmenduri s'ishte vertet i çmendur por se dhe llogjika e çmendurise kishte nje unitet te brendshem, nje vlefshmeri. Qe prej kesaj ngjarjeje te gjithe u sulen per te racionalizuar gjithçka... megjithse te racionalizosh arsyen, pra inteligjencen, eshte gjarper qe ka filluar po ha bishtin e vet. (Pak histori kjo me lart.)

Nuk e di a ka inteligjenca te shumta, te ndryshme, patjeter qe po, pse jo! Por mua nuk eshte kjo qe me intereson. Ne nje liber te botuar rreth viteve 90, nje autor i njohur, psikolog, amerikan (emri i te cilit nuk me kujtohet, aq me pak titulli i librit ; por mund tju jap referencat nje dite tjeter), pra ky autor prezantoi nje koncept te ri, qe beri goxha buje ne ate kohe dhe vazhdon akoma : konceptin e QE, "Emotional Quotient". Shume me i rendesishem ky i fundit se sa QI.

Ne fakt eshte bashkepunimi, nderlidhja e ketyre te dyve, QI dhe QE qe garantojne miresine e individit, arritjet e tij ne jete. (Marredhenie e papercaktuar akoma, e cfare lloji etj.)

Nuk e kuptoj pse QI duhet te merret si kandar i suksesit ne jete.
Pastaj c'eshte suksesi? Ku bazoheni ju per te thene se nje njeri ka sukses, pra arritje, dhe nje tjeter jo? Jane krejt vleresime subjektive... me nje llaf te kota.

Ajo qe dua te them eshte se inteligjenca nuk eshte ajo qe percileson apo percakton veçanerine e races njerezore. Inteligjenca eshte vetem nje nga perbereset e karakterit human dhe per mua vlefshmerisht me e vogla.

Shpjegimi pse njerez me QI te larte ja dalin mbane jetes, kane sukses, me pak se ata me nje QI mesatar eshte se keta te fundit kane nje QE te larte. (Nenthemel ky pohimi me lart nenkupton se ata me QI te larte kane nje QE te dobet. Nje far lloji eshte llogjike sepse QE zhvillohet ne baze te marredhenieve shoqerore dhe duke qene se ata me nje QI te larte jane te paket, e pra jane te veçuar nga masa, nga shoqeria ne kuptimin e gjere te fjales... dhe si rrjedhoje zhvillojne nje QE te dobet.) 
Megjithate, prape ç'eshte suksesi? Ne kete rast une quaj sukses capacitetin per tu integruar plotesisht ne jeten sociale, ne shoqeri per te miren e shoqerise.

Po e mbyll duke thene se njeriu eshte kryesisht nje qenie ndjesore (emocionale) e pastaj inteligjente. Humanizmi sherbehet me shume nga ndjenja se sa nga inteligjenca. Kjo per arsye se per njeriun, gjithcka merr nje domethenie ne baze vlerash, vlera keto qe jane fruti i ndjenjave dhe jo i inteligjences...
Inteligjenca sherben ndjeshmerine.

----------


## edspace

Korçar, 

Nuk e prisja nga ty këtë argument pasi kisha përshtypjen se ti vlerësoje IQ më shumë se çdo gjë tjetër. Si duket paskam qënë i gabuar. Mund të them për herë të parë që jam 100% dakort me ato sa ke shkruar. 

Për ta zgjeruar më tej argumentin që nise ti shtroj pyetjen: Ështe IQ ose EQ e përcaktuar që kur kemi lindur apo është diçka që mund ta zhvillojmë?

Sipas teje një njeri me IQ të lartë nuk mund të ketë një EQ të lartë por kjo mund të jetë e gabuar nqs njeriu është i aftë të zhvillojë inteligjencën dhe emocionet në të njëjtën kohë. Në shkrimin tënd ke pohuar se emocionet *zhvillohen* në ambjentin shoqëror. Po inteligjenca? A mund të ketë një njeri me IQ dhe EQ të lartë? Si do ta karakterizoje ti këtë person?

----------


## korçar

Ke bere pyetje te veshtira bre Edo! Duhet goxha meditim per tju pergjigjur. Une po pergjigjem keshtu ne menyre intuitive kryesisht.

IQ dhe EQ te percaktuara qe prej lindjes?
Dyshoj shume sepse po te qe ashtu dhe foshnja do i ishte i "zgjuar" Inteligjenca eshte funksion i vlerave te besimit te nje subjekti gjykues (nje person, apo disa). Me kete dua te them se dhe foshnja eshte inteligjente brenda disa rrethanave, vlerave, te perbashketa por nuk eshte inteligjente kur ne bejme krahasime ne baze vlerash krahasuese qe ndryshojne thelbesisht. Megjithate patjeter qe ka nje fare predispocioni per te qene me i zgjuar apo me budalla : si prove merret fakti qe sado te mbash me vete nje qen apo nje majmun ata kurre nuk do kene aftesi zgjuaresie te njejtat si ne. (Ketu del pyetja a mund te behen krahasime nder raca qeniesh te ndryshme (njeriut dhe kafshes) dhe neqofte se jo pse jo?)
Sidoqofte nuk e di nese inteligjenca eshte e percaktuar qe ne lindje, gjenetikisht, por fakti qe inteligjenca shfaqet progresivisht me ben te pohoj se ka zhvillim te saj. (Ajo qe sdi eshte fakti se a ka caqe te zhvillimit te kesaj inteligjence. Per shembull : nuk mund et jem me i zgjuar se 100 (nuk po marr QI-ine time si shembull) QI! Neqofte se ky fakt eshte i vertete atehere duhen gjetur shkaqet : eshte sepse kam nje QI prej 100 te perkufizuar gjenetikisht apo per tjeter arsye?...)

Si inteligjenca dhe ndjenja zhvillohen ne funksion te kontekstit ne te cilin ndodhen. I njejti femije neqofte se lind ne Afrike ne nje tribu gjahtare luanesh, ai do te zhvilloje nje inteligjence qe ju pershtatet rrethanave megjithese mund te kete aftesi zgjuaresie ne matematike psh, por qe ne kete rast eshte e fshehur apo e paperdorur. Ashtu sikur se, po i njejti femije, neqofte se lind ne U.S.A. ne shtepine e nje informaticieni te "cmendur", shtepi plot me kompjutera, pra dhe ne kete rast ai do te zhvilloje (apo perdore?) nje inteligjence qe ju pershtatet rrethanave pavaresisht se mund te kete nje inteligjence te pershtatshme per te gjuajtur luan.
Ky shembulli i perket shkences megjithese shume kritika jane te mundshme ndaj tij - gje kjo e fundit qe e diskualifikon nga shkencor.

Nga shembulli del qarte se inteligjenca eshte e perkufizuar nga rrethanat, gjendja kulturore me shume se sa nga mundesite gjenetike te njeriut - megjithese ka gjase te kete caqe gjenetike percaketuese te gjeresise se zgjuaresise.

Shembulli me lart tregon po ashtu se ambjenti shoqeror, kulturor, pra i marredhenieve, dhe si rrjedhoje i ndjenjave, ndjesise, perkufizojne inteligjencen ne nje fare menyre. GJuaj luener sepse me pelqen, ndjej kenaqesi duke bere kete gje ashtu sikur se ndjej kenaqesi duke perdorur kompjuterin.

Epicure ka thene : "Qellimi i vertete i njeriut eshte lumturia." Nga vjen lumturia? Nga ndjenjat qofshin ato abstrakte apo "reale".
Pra ndjesia e njeriut perkufizoka gjithçka... per njeriun.

Dhe duke qene se te gjitha qeniet ndjekin te njejtin qellim, inteligjenca ka vlere vetem ne situata te perbashketa, ne shoqeri ne marredhenie midis individesh sepse ashtu sic majmuni eshte budalla ne shoqerine tone ashtu dhe ne jemi budallenj ne shoqerine e tyre.

(Mbase vijon...)

----------


## edspace

Në atë paragrafin e parë nuk më pëlqeu argumenti ose të paktën nuk më pëlqeu prova që kishe dhënë në lidhje me krahasimin njeri-kafshë. Truri i njeriut ka tjetër ndërtim nga ai i kafshëve prandaj majmuni, qëni, macja nuk janë subjekte të vlefshëm për të nxjerrë konkluzione. Për tju përgjigjur pyetjes tënde unë mendoj se konkluzionet mund të nxirren vetëm nga krahasimi i njëriut me njëriun dhe asnjë qënie tjetër. Biles edhe njeri-njeri është krahasim i vështirë për arsye se, siç the dhe ti, ambjenti përreth luan një rol shumë të rëndësishëm në zhvillimin/shfaqjen e inteligjencës së njeriut. 

Është efekti i ambjentit mbi inteligjencën apo mbi shfaqjen e inteligjencës? 

Nga argumenti tënd nxjerr konkluzionin se ka disa faktorë që luajnë rolin e tyre në inteligjencën e individid. 
1. Ambjenti
    a) Sasia e njohurive dhe mënyra se qysh prezantohet tek individi
    b) Lidhja shoqërore që ke me njerëzit. ( ndjenjat = EQ )
2. Ndërtimi i njeriut (gjenetika)

Pika e parë është gjithnjë dinamike dhe nuk mendoj se mund ta mbajmë konstante. Nqs do mund ta bënim, do ishte torturë. 
psh: Dy binjakë do ndaheshin në çastin e lindjes dhe do riteshin në të njëjtat kushte duke patur të njëjtën shoqëri, të njëjtat ngjarje, të njëjtën jetë në çdo mënyrë të imagjinueshme. Më duket diçka e pamundur dhe rezultatet nuk do ishin të afërta me njeriun e zakonshëm që është 100% të kohës në prani të ambjentit shoqëror. 

Ambjentin e ndaj në dy kategori të rëndësishme në lidhje me inteligjencën. Kategoria e parë ( A ) është sasia e njohurive dhe mënyra se qysh prezantohet kjo njohuri. Këtu përfshihet shëmbulli që dhe ti me fëmijën e një fisi gjuhetarësh dhe fëmijën e një fisi shkencëtarësh. Për mënyrën e prezantimit marrim si shëmbull mësuesët e mirë, dhe ata të liq që kemi patur në shkollë. Të dy mësojnë nga i njëjti libër por nga njëri mësojmë shumë dhe nga tjetri nuk mësojmë asgjë. 

Megjithatë ngelet përsëri pyetja e gjenetikës. A lind fëmija e një fshatari në majë të malit, më i zgjuar sesa fëmija e një shkencëtari në qytet? A është një racë më e zgjuar sesa tjetra?
Edhe nqs mund të vërtetojmë që gjenetika e dy njerëzve është "normale" ose "e njëjtë" në rastin e binjakëve, përsëri qëndron problemi se ambjenti/jeta e dy njerëzve nuk është asnjëherë i njëjtë. 

Pra, më duket e pamundur të gjejmë prova të padiskutueshme për të nxjerrë konkluzione midis efektit që ka ambjenti/shoqëria dhe efekti që ka gjenetika mbi inteligjencën. Jam dakort me ty kur thua se inteligjenca dhe emocionet janë të ndërlidhura prandaj nqs nuk mund të vërtetojmë njërën, nuk mund të vërtetojmë as tjetrën. 

Mu bë qejfi  (EQ) që të futa në mendime të thella me këto pyetje. Edhe përgjigja tënde ishte po aq nxitëse për trurin tim ( IQ ). 

(Shpresoj të mos vijojë...të paktën jo sot)

----------


## Hyllien

> _Postuar më parë nga Laguna_ 
> *Ne radhe te pare psikologjia nuk eshte shkence e sakte dhe shekulli qe kaloi na ka lene nje trashegim te turpshem ne kete drejtim.
> Me dhjetra sharlatane, pollen lloj lloj teorisht, te cilat mesohen ne shume universitete te botes fatkeqesisht.
> Komuniteti shkencor tipat si gardner apo binet i konsideron "argetues te masave"!
> Per me shume sqarime ju rekomandoj te lexoni parodine Alan Sokal (profesor fizike ne New York) botuar ne revisten e "respektuar"-Social Text- me titull:
> -Duke transgresuar kufijte: drejt nje hermeneutike transformative te gravitacionit kuantik!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Me kete artikull ne 96 eshte habitur i gjithe kremi intelektual amerikan.
> Perfundimin gjejeni vet.*


 :buzeqeshje:  me  dole ne shteggg
Me duket se eshte drejt transformimit te nje hermenautike te gravitacionit kuantik.

Pak rendesi ka lol. Ky artikull ne fakt esht(ishte) nje problem i madh... mbaj mend qe para nja 2 vjetesh e kemi diskutuar ne nje lloj seminari, dhe filluan gjith keta tipat qe kane qef te flasin e te bejn sikur filozofojn(qe konfirmon shume gjera qe ai thote ne artikull). Nesje atehere ishim te vegjel ene sdishim shume  :buzeqeshje: . Un mbajta nje qendrim skeptik me thene te drejten sepse pashe shume gjera te cuditshme(sidmos kur flete per homologjine dhe cohomologjine qe jane fusha te fizikes teorike dhe nuk mund te kene te bejn fare me realitetin aktual), dhe e morra jo si kritike ndaj shkences por si kritike ndaj shkencave sociale(qe se fundi ai qe dhe qellimi i tij). Interesante ama eshte se kur ja kishte derguar artikullin asaj revistes i kishte thene  qe eshte per kritike shkencore nderkohe qe mua mu duk qarte qe ai kritikonte shkencat shoqerore madje historine ne vecanti(pastaj del qe eshte post-modernizmi dhe post-strukturalizmi).

Dua te them qe si student qe studioj matematike ai artikull me pelqeu per vete faktin se ja thyen hundet atyre sharlataneve qe permende duke i tallur keq fare, por por them qe edhe mesazhi i tij esht teper ekstrem.

Te them te drejten sot e ksaj dite se kam lexuar car ka shkruajtur ai mbas atit artikullit, por kam lexuar ama pergjigjen qe i behet nga ajo revista. Pergjigja qe nje pergjigje e turpshme sepse ata mundoheshin te justifikonin veten duke sulmuar ate, por ama kishte shume pika kryesore si ajo qe thsahe me siper. Pra ndarja e metejshme e shkencave shoqerore dhe atyre ekzakte(natyrore).
Them se kjo gje eshte e gabuar, cdo gje nuk mund te jete vetem shkence, por nga ana tjeter e kuptoj fare mire kete person qe ben kete artikull ku i tall shkrimet kritike post-moderniste(sidomos atyre qe kritikojn natyren e Quantum Mechanics) duke i treguar atyre Matematiken dhe Fiziken e forte qe eshte pas dhe mcefet pas. Dmth shkurt... po flisni per gjera qe nuk ju takon. Pra ky eshte dhe mesazhi i tij. 
Dicka tjeter interesante per te kuptuar dhe artikullin e atij te pakten ajo qe me beri mua skeptik atehere ishte se kisha lexuar ate Play-n, Copenhagen, ku flitet per Heisenberg me Bohr dhe per "uncertainty principle" etj etj.
Nje liber tjeter qe jam ne progres eshte Godel Escher Bach: An Eternal Golden Braid, ku mundohet te lidhi artin matematiken e Godeli-t dhe muziken e Bach-ut. Eshte nje liber qe flet per teoremat matematike dhe kodimi i tyre ne nota muzikore psh, apo nje "logic statement" ne prepositional calculus dhe relacioni qe ka me muziken apo me pikturat e Escher-it.Dua te them qe duhet kjo lloj lidhje e letersise e historise etj etj me shkencat natyrore. Artikulli eshte ekstrem ne mesazhin qe kerkon te transmetoj, por them qe ca njerez e meritojn, sidomos ata rrotat e bordit te asaj reviste qe besoj kane te gjithe PhD ne cfar do lloj shkence qe shkuan dhe e publikuan.

do isha i interesuar te dija cfare mendoje?
kalofsh mire

----------


## Sokoli

Po ta shohesh ftohte teoria e Gardnerit s'eshte dicka krejtesisht e re apo e panjohur. Gjeja e re qe ai i thote botes ne ate liber mund te jete kategorizimi i cili nuk eshte e thene te jete me i sakti por qe ka vlera se mund te jape shkas per te hapur ndonje dritare te re.

Cdo person i zoteron ato "inteligjenca" por ne nje shkalle te caktuar. Ne rast se njera prej tyre eshte dominante, ajo deri me sot eshte emertuar si "talent" apo "dhunti". Nese ato egzistojne teorikisht tek dikush ne nje "shkalle siperore" qe "te gjitha" at'here te tjeret do i referohen ketij individi si ubermani i Nietzsches. 

Gjithsesi praktikisht me duket e pamundur qe te zhvillohen te gjitha (aq sa mund te jene) njekohesisht pasi ka mundesi te interferojne me njera-tjetren ne funksion te natyres njerzore.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Ne fakt, Gardner nuk ka thene asgje te re pervec asaj qe thote korcari "qe perpiqet ta beje budallain te mencur"  Gjithsesi, psikologjia evolucioniste ofron nje pikepamje krejtesisht te ndryshme nga ajo qe Gardner propozon.  Faktikisht, njerzit jane shume skeptike ne lidhje me psikologjine e evolucionit pasi nxjerr ne pah probleme morale/shoqerore.  

Me konkretisht, psikologjia e evolucionit eshte nje aplikim i teorise se evolucionit ne mendjen njerezore, duke u fokusuar ne adaptimin dhe selektimin gjenetik.  Pra, tenton te shpjegoje nje sere toerish perfshire evolucionin dhe sjelljen njerezore.
Eshte nje nga besimet njerezore me te vjetra se, mendja fillon e zbrazet fare dhe mbushet e pasurohet gjate eksperiences.  Ne fakt, kjo tingellon "appealing" pasi sugjestionon se njerzit jane krijuar te barabarte.  Sa e vertete eshte kjo?  Psikologjia evolucioniste sugjeron se ambienti nuk eshte gjithcka, pra nuk eshte vetem ambienti qe formon kapacitetin intelektual te personit.  Ajo nuk e mohon rendesine e mesimit, shoqerimit apo impaktin e kultures.  Pyetja qe ngrihet eshte: "Si funksionon gjithe kjo?"  Dhe pergjigja sugjeron se duhet te kete nje "instrument" te brendshem qe ben te mundur mesimin, shoqerimin krijimin dhe transmetimin e kultures.  

Per kete, dhe per tju pergjigjur pyetjes se ngritur nga Edi, jane bere studime te shumta, sidomos ne trurin e binjakeve, dhe eshte konstatuar se, perhapja e lendes gri ne korteks (perfshire zonat qe jane pergjegjse per gjuhen dhe inteligjencen e pergjithshme) jane shume te ngjashme, gje qe deshmon se roli i gjenetikes eshte i rendesishem.

Pra, gjenet percaktojne sjelljen tone deri ne njefare mase.  Tani shtrohet pyetja:"A eshte determinizmi gjenetik i vertete?  Nese po, deri ne c'fare mase?"  Ne fakt, sipas psikologjise moderne asnje sjellje nuk percaktohet 100% nga gjenomi.  Dmth, problemi i "nature vs nurture" mbetet ende i pa zgjidhur.

----------

